
NOAA warns of threat to weather forecasts from 5G spectrum - thehogrammer
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.6.2.20190524a/full/
======
kkylin
The last time this topic came up on HN and generated some level of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19674218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19674218)

------
lifthrasiir
Related previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19674218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19674218)

------
CriticalCathed
Seems to me that we can forgo some measure of higher speed internet in order
to preserve our ability to study and forecast the weather (and so the
climate.)

I put no stock into the health scares, but reading about how these frequencies
may interfere with scientific research and perhaps even natural processes in
nature makes me question the value 5G actually would provide.

Why exactly do we need this? Is this about people making money? What benefit
does this provide aside from high bandwidth wireless entertainment?

------
Scaevolus
Is 77% data loss assuming that _all_ 24GHz observation data is trashed, or
just the data near population centers? Presumably 24GHz background noise over
the ocean and rural areas would remain very low.

------
RappingBoomer
is 5g a threat to the ISPs?

~~~
dralley
It's not a scare article if it's just rephrasing exactly what NOAA said in a
public congressional hearing.

